# guess what i got... for FREE!



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:

black orchid! with amazing blue in his fins! sorry for bad pics!
found him in a bottom tank with red belly piranhas lol
no tail left but it will grow soon. said to the manager, "what would you be looking for the tailless black fighter...?" (i made him sound a lil bad tbh) manager looked at him, and then at me and said "just take him away...!" woohoo!!!! had to stop myself jumping with joy... (did that outside the door lol)
guessing super delta, going by his span.

called him Cola


































as for my order from singapore; they didnt arrive  due to the volcano ash think here in europe they couldnt get suitable flights to ireland and they were sold!!! OMG!! ah well. malaysia shipment in 4 weeks so maybe ill be lucky then..

but im so happy bout cola!!!! ;-)


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

Oooohhh he's gorgeous!!!!!

Poor boy put in a tank with piranhas though.  He'll heal quickly though!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

ah but he was flaring at them and didnt really seem to mind. lol. i think he was giving them a hard time too haha. he flares at evrything... gorgeous boy tho.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

He is eating already!!!! god bless him lol

better pics woohoo


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

wow! What a story this guy has! He is beautiful, can't wait to see him after his fins grow back.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

sstacy19 said:


> wow! What a story this guy has! He is beautiful, can't wait to see him after his fins grow back.


yeah lol. poor guy. he has a few missing scales and stuff, but he should heal up quickly. he has aq salt added, he's flying around happily flaring and he's eating  ill give him a week or so to make sure he has no diseases and add him into the big tank, with salmon who's doing better too. 

i have a feeling a saw him a long time ago in the shop but didnt recognise him as a betta.... and afaik he was more browny than the black he is now.... :roll: but this time i just saw him and something in me went snap LOL


----------



## BettaxFishxCrazy (Sep 5, 2009)

He's gorgeous!


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

He looks like Spoof!!! omg he is so pretty. hehe you found my baby's twin.. poor baby. He looks healthy though


----------



## Jayy (Dec 23, 2009)

sad that he was in a piranha tank but hes really pretty!


----------



## BerkB33 (Oct 23, 2009)

Maybe a stupid question... I'm new to the betta gig, but how can you tell if Cola is a VT, Plakat, or what? In looking at him through my ignorant eyes he looks like he could be either?


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

BerkB33 said:


> Maybe a stupid question... I'm new to the betta gig, but how can you tell if Cola is a VT, Plakat, or what? In looking at him through my ignorant eyes he looks like he could be either?


dont know that yet  but going by the fish that the shop CAN get in, im presuming its a superdelta. im saying SUPER delta because he has a big span in his caudal fin, although he doesnt have alot of it left. he doesnt have enough span to be a halfmoon. but he has too much span for a veiltail. yes, he COULD be a crowntail or plakat but i strongly doubt it ;-)


----------



## goldyboy (Dec 6, 2009)

Oooer...such a pretty boy!!


----------



## mysquishy (Mar 12, 2010)

I am soooo jealous! He is gorgeous.


----------



## britnyjackson (Mar 10, 2010)

What a beautiful boy!! I'm glad he was holding his own with the piranha's! Betta's are tough little fishies!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ thanks guys 

he's very sick atm :-( noticed yesterday that he got white fluff on his mouth... so i put in fungus treatment and today its so bad its gone onto his eyes and he cant seem to open his mouth!!! i doubt he'll make it.... 

dont understand why he got it tho... at the shop he was perfect, he seemed happy enough when he came here, my gues never had that sort of fungus and all my stuff is always disinfected before another fish is put in :-(
im so sad....


----------



## bloo97 (Mar 6, 2010)

Awww...
So Sorry. )*:
Hoping he makes it!


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

^^^ he didnt make it :-( 
he had columnaris... 24 hours to kill him.
he was SO pretty and cute... sad days... :-(


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm so sorry, Neelie. We have had the worst luck around here the last few days!


----------



## Zenandra (Nov 14, 2009)

He is one stunning boy!! What a lucky find!! Btw I love your Siggy, how did you do that??


----------



## doggyhog (Apr 30, 2009)

I'm so sorry... :*(

I'm hoping this "Wave" is over soon..


----------



## Luchi (May 20, 2009)

sorry for your loss, he was really beautiful


----------



## Jupiter (Aug 30, 2009)

That's terrible...poor guy. At least he knew a bit of happinees when you saved him from the piranhas.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

i feel awful :-( especially caus im so concerned bout columnaris in my place because of my other fish! i washed everything once with washing up liquid and once with detol but still :-(

he was so pretty and cute.... my luck....


----------



## Jennyinurmouth (Apr 6, 2010)

I am sorry.
i would let you have spoofy, b/c I know you take good care of fishies.
he probably carried it with him, and just needed the right enviorment for the fungus to thrive.
I am sorry, he was beautiful.


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Jennyinurmouth said:


> I am sorry.
> i would let you have spoofy, b/c I know you take good care of fishies.
> he probably carried it with him, and just needed the right enviorment for the fungus to thrive.
> I am sorry, he was beautiful.


thanks :-( 
well all sort of diseases are already in the water at all times, it just takes stress to weaken immune system and let the disease attack... maybe the piranhas were his friends and he missed them too much lol


----------



## citizenxt99 (May 1, 2010)

Beautiful betta. I am sure in time he'll be back to normal fin wise.


----------



## Starbright (Apr 26, 2009)

Omgosh he was so pretty! How could they put him with piranhas?! That's horrible :/ I'm so sorry for the loss


----------



## Neelie (Feb 18, 2010)

Starbright said:


> Omgosh he was so pretty! How could they put him with piranhas?! That's horrible :/ I'm so sorry for the loss


lol no spare tanks....he had no fins left so he wouldnt sell anyways. tbh apart from his fins he looked perfect. no injuries and flaring happily at everything... :roll: he was well fed too. wasnt worried bout it. he was in there for months. but didnt think he'd catch the nastiest of all diseases coming ere!!! non of mine had problems when they came and defo not columnaris... im puzzled!!! :-(

ah well. no matter debating bout why and how etc now. he's gone and there's no changing it... ill see what comes in from abroad again and fill my 2 sections with something nice.


----------



## sstacy19 (Jan 20, 2010)

Neelie,
I am so sorry! At least he died with someone caring for him instead of the bottom of a piranha tank!


----------

